# Ferrero Roche' emmersed



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

My grandma gave me a ferrero roche chochalate container that looks nice, so i figured- why not put it to good use?

I was gonna make either a wabi kusa or a mini vivarium.
Instead, i made an emmersed setup. It's a test, if everything grows nicely, i'll step it up to a bigger thing, and make this a WK or viv.

Light- 7w Cp from red sea.
substrate- soil under sand.
ferts- flourish excel mix including- FL. Excel, redsea floravit, flora FE, and flora trace.
plants- Crypt. wentii bronze, sunset hygro, Hc, Dwarf hairgrass, a rooted Anubias nana petite leaf, java moss, a few patches of tiny moss found in my yard.

We'll see how she goes in the next two months, that's the test period, if everything dies, it's changing, if stuff lives, i'll upgrade.

Container
























FTS
















plants


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Rufus, Nice one, will the soil be too little to grow the crypt?
I have these container also. using one to maintain(stablise) my Anubia Petite.

If you have idea, you should try do some scaping, i know it tough as i have not think one yet.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Hah! I ve always thought about a paladrium with those plastic containers. Will wait and see what happens with yours. Good luck!


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

so far the crypt has melted, everything else is fine, the HC and moss may even be growing!


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Give the Crypt time, it should come back. It's probably just adjusting to its new home.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

lol
I have one set up in those containers from christmas "Iwugami" style, HC grows well with it, but the soil substrate is too low on iron, I'm getting some chlorosis of the leaves. My substrate level was way too much, I'll have to re-do it one of these days. I used Soilmaster on top of a very thing layer of soil.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

nice cake, what flavor is it?

hygrphyla hahhahah


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Very interesting. With plants that stay short this could look really good. The trick is finding those plants.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hedson_25 said:


> nice cake, what flavor is it?
> 
> hygrphyla hahhahah


hahahhaa


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

great ferrero roche chochalate ... do you must make a italyan emersed layout     

i'm off topic but, in USA you can buy ferrero roche chochalate ???
i don't know that ferrero products are internationals some Coca Cola


----------



## dufus (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmm, i thought it was french stuff?

Anyway, sort of a bad update, most of the plants died after i used the wrong fert. bottle with a much higher concentration. the HG is fine, but i am now using this as a seed germination chamber for outdoor,house,and pond plants.


----------

